# New set up thoughts



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

So I bought a new 46g Bowfront w stand yesterday from member Spit.Fire. Thank You Sir, love the tank. And after a long and sleepless night thinking about it, I've decided to enlist the aid of my BCA Familia I already have Africa covered with my Mbuna tank, and I have both South and Central America covered with both my High Fin Red Wolf, and my ZZ Free Marking Flowerhorn. Thank You MrJackyTang for the id. So logic dictates, wait for it, wait for it,, that this one be a planted Indo Asian set up with plants and livestock from, hey you guessed it India and Asia. I would like to ask you all for any thoughts and or ideas on plants and livestock Thanks. ... ... ... 
David ..... aka niteshift


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm pretty well focussed on African Cichlids so not much help here. Are there some Rainbows that come from that area, probably want to go to the smaller sizes. What about brackish species?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i dunno the dimensions but there are some really cool cats from that neck of the woods.
Horabagrus brachysoma (Sun Catfish) - Seriously Fish are pretty neat for a cat, you wont have a snails issue ever, however when mine hit about the 10-12 inch mark it became extremely territorial


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

HA! Sun cat he say's way to big amigo, tank measures 36 long x 12 @ the ends and 16 in the middle as the footprint. plus I gave up 10"er couple of years ago, would like the livestock to stay in the tank for their entire life.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I would definitely get some of those river trout that mykiss had. Those fish looked really cool.

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

This might help:

Different Biotopes from the man himself Heiko Bleher.

Indonesia:
Aquapress Bleher - Aqua-Xpo 2001 - Biotope 3 - Ifanten Lake, Indonesia
Aquapress Bleher - Aqua-Xpo 2001 - Biotope 4 - Kali Biru Lake, Indonesia
Aquapress Bleher - Aqua-Xpo 2001 - Biotope 11 - Lake Sentani, Indonesia
Aquapress Bleher - Aqua-Xpo 2001 - Biotope 12 - Lake Ayamaru, Indonesia
Aquapress Bleher - Aqua Fisch 2006 - Biotope 9 - Kopi River, Indonesia

India:
Aquapress Bleher - Aqua-Xpo 2001 - Biotope 9 - Bihar, India
Aquapress Bleher - Interzoo 2008 - Biotope 7 - Meruvambayi River - Western Ghats, India

Thailand:
Aquapress Bleher - Aqua-Xpo 2001 - Biotope 10 - Chao Phraya, Thailand
Aquapress Bleher - BLEHER'S BIOTOPE AQUARIUMS AT THE 12. ZIERFISCHE & AQUARIUM - THAILAND - small river in north-western Thailand (Cheng Mai region)
Aquapress Bleher - Aqua Fisch 2006 - Biotope 3 - Chao Phraya River, Thailand
Aquapress Bleher - Interzoo 2008 - Biotope 3 - Nan River - Thailand

China:
Aquapress Bleher - BLEHER'S BIOTOPE AQUARIUMS AT THE 12. ZIERFISCHE & AQUARIUM - SOUTH CHINA - southern China, at Ningpo
Aquapress Bleher - Interzoo 2008 - Biotope 6 - shore of the Changjiang river in Hubai, China

Myanmar:
Aquapress Bleher - Interzoo 2008 - Biotope 8 - Thandwe creek - Rakhine, Myanmar

Sorry for the long post haha.


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow that really narrows things down. Before looking at the Bleher biotopes, i was thinking about Weather Loaches or some Channa. Like the Gachua or the Rainbow. Then i saw the Chao Phraya River and the Nan River Biotope articles. I think i have fallen in love with the Polynemus Multifilus, also called a Paradise Threadfin what beauty. Can anyone tell me how available they might be. Thanks again . ... ... David... ... ... ... aka niteshift


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Never seen those around before. Might be able to ask Mike (m2glass?) or Sid/Rad at Underwater collection, they might be to get you some.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i think charles has some rainbow channa,


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

and weather loaches are avaliable everywhere , petsmart might even have them.. 

cool fish , they are actually affected by barometric pressure , and when there is a change in that they go batzo,


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

try fantasy aquatics for the threadfin... I think I remember someone saying they had them there.

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Having never kept the weather loachs before they intriguing how are they in moderate to heavily planted environment?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

thats there jam, lol i would say heavily planted would be there thing , i had one once as fat as a hot dog, he was pretty cool you could sticck flakes to the glass and he would come out of the water to "suck" them off the glass , took a while to pump him up that chubby though most in stores are skinnay


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

At 10" wouldn't a 36" tank be a little short for a colony of 4 or 5 weather loaches.


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow ! Cant Wait To See Ur Amazing Tank ! Keep Us Updated La !


niteshift said:


> So I bought a new 46g Bowfront w stand yesterday from member Spit.Fire. Thank You Sir, love the tank. And after a long and sleepless night thinking about it, I've decided to enlist the aid of my BCA Familia I already have Africa covered with my Mbuna tank, and I have both South and Central America covered with both my High Fin Red Wolf, and my ZZ Free Marking Flowerhorn. Thank You MrJackyTang for the id. So logic dictates, wait for it, wait for it,, that this one be a planted Indo Asian set up with plants and livestock from, hey you guessed it India and Asia. I would like to ask you all for any thoughts and or ideas on plants and livestock Thanks. ... ... ...
> David ..... aka niteshift


----------

